
DEFCAD has been blocked in New Jersey - DanAndersen
https://twitter.com/Radomysisky/status/1023580044072026112
======
Jaruzel
I had a quick look at this site, as I had no idea what it is, apparently it's
3D gun printing.

Interestingly, their robots.txt disallows all indexing bots, so Google etc.
show no descriptive info. This seems a rather odd thing to do ?

